# Vanilla Gilde Gesucht



## sigimalygos (26. März 2010)

Hallo liebe deutsche flame-gemeinschaft ( lol ) als erstes, ja ich habe die sufu benutz aber nicht gefunden weshalb ich hier bin.


Also ich habe mir auf Die Arguswacht Rp-PVP nen Zwerg shadow<==>Holly Priester auf stufe 60 gelevelt und möchte diesen content auch aktiv Raiden nur, wo finde ich eine Classic Gilde?


GESUCHT: Classic gilde mit mindestens 40 aktiven raidern die mit mir den wohl besten contenc til now bestreiten wollen... die einen r-dd aka heal suchen.


Wenn sich noch so eine gilde iwo da drausen befindet bitte melden habe erfahrung usw...


NICHT GESUCHT: Flamer, p-server, kiddys;


ihr Könnt mich Auf Die Arguswacht anschreiben mein lvl 60 twink heißt Buldar und ist natürlich für einen Server-Transfer jederzeit bereit


m.f.g. Sigi


----------



## altermeinnameistvergeben (26. März 2010)

Hi also ich will hier keine werbng machen aber wowszene is grad am aufbau einer classic raid gilde ich weiß net ob es dir zusagt aber kannst ja ma gucken


----------



## Arandes (26. März 2010)

Gehört ins Gildenforum - /verschieben.


----------



## sigimalygos (26. März 2010)

altermeinnameistvergeben schrieb:


> Hi also ich will hier keine werbng machen aber wowszene is grad am aufbau einer classic raid gilde ich weiß net ob es dir zusagt aber kannst ja ma gucken



Hmm welcher Realm?? kontaktperson.... es geht hier fast um werbung ^^


----------



## bloodstar (26. März 2010)

Arguswacht is so ziemlich der miserabelste RP Server den ich kenne.


----------



## sigimalygos (26. März 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Gehört ins Gildenforum - /verschieben.



Sry mein Fehler 


/danke fürs aufmerksam machen


----------



## sigimalygos (26. März 2010)

@ Bloodstar

is mir klar bin nur von Malygos weg weils damals Pervers gelaggt hat und da meine gilde dort hingegangen is bin ich halt mit... aber ja rp is da echt R.I.P.


----------



## Wuppheimer (26. März 2010)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> mein lvl 60 twink heißt Buldar und ist natürlich für einen Server-Transfer jederzeit bereit
> 
> 
> m.f.g. Sigi





Wäre gut zu wissen welcher fraktion dein Priester angehört.


----------



## TheStormrider (26. März 2010)

Wie wärs mit Enjoy the past? Die sind auf Kil'jaeden Horde und suchen glaub nochn paar Priester.


----------



## sigimalygos (26. März 2010)

Beitrag berarbeitet <----Allianz (Alles ist möglich) ne ally gilde währe mir drotzdem lieber kostet weniger Geld!


----------



## Dini (26. März 2010)

Erstmal viel Erfolg für deine Gildensuche.
Ich schieb mal ins richtige Forum.

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## sigimalygos (26. März 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Enjoy the past? Die sind auf Kil'jaeden Horde und suchen glaub nochn paar Priester.



Von der gilde hört man nix gutes... die solln ppar üble Flamer drinnen haben btw. schafen die mit ihren 7 / 60ern netmal mc intern....


----------



## Dini (26. März 2010)

Leute, der User sucht eine Gilde und keine Diskussion um den Sinn und Zweck seines Ansinnens, er wird sich da schon seine Gedanken zu gemacht haben.
Außerdem ist das hier das Gildenforum.
Insofern werden nun ein paar Postings im Mülleimer landen.

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
back to topic pls


----------



## Cazor (26. März 2010)

Ich hab einen 2. Account (nur Vanilla), auf dem ich spasseshalber eine Priesterin spiele. Und ich würde mit der auch verdammt gern raiden! Aber BC und WotLK kauf ich nicht noch extra, eher lass ich den Account ruhen.

Sollte mich wundern, wenns davon nicht noch mehr gäb. Immerhin bekommt man so ein Zebra. 
Sie ist noch nicht soweit aber wenn, dann werde ich hier auch suchen. Ich erinnere mich da an sone Orcin die eine solche Gilde bewarb. Car.. Carc.. keine Ahnung..


Offtopic: Dini haben dir heut schon 200 Leute geschrieben, dass du süß bist? Wenn nicht mach ich das gleich 200 mal.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. März 2010)

Da es dir ja scheinbar nur um in-topic geht habe ich mir mal deine Arbeit gemacht und tatsächlich die Suchfunktion benutzt.

http://www.buffed.de...1&#entry2494711
http://www.buffed.de...1&#entry2347741
http://www.buffed.de...1&#entry2479299
http://www.buffed.de...1&#entry2460882
http://www.buffed.de...1&#entry2230882
http://www.buffed.de...1&#entry2117833
http://www.buffed.de...1&#entry1741292


Unsortiert und ohne wertung. Bitte danke


----------



## sigimalygos (7. April 2010)

Meinen priester lvle ich bis 80 habm angebot von ner raidgilde bekommen, zih mir derweil den Warri hoch auf Kargath die gilde Classic Gaming sucht noch leute sind n großer haufen 60er die eigentlich jeden tag raiden mit vernünften classic regel sprich... einschränkungen der talentverteilungen keine glyphen usw also richtig geil wenn noch wer ne classic gilde sucht die gilde ist die beste! trotzdem danke für die antworten


----------

